# Best place to invest 50K - 60K



## Kai (2 Sep 2010)

We recently sold a house and have been wondering where is the best place to invest some of the money. We have in the region of 50 to 60 thousand to invest.

My partner thinks that buying another property when prices are low and waiting for the market to return and then sell the property.  I'm not so sure about this, i know little about property markets in general but from reading the papers there doesn't seem to be much faith in the housing market returning anytime soon to the levels it was once at.

I would lean more towards Stocks/Shares but this is again an area i know little about. We will at some stage go and see a financial adviser but i thought id ask here also and see what people would recommend.  

There is also some work that could be carried out on our existing home, an extension, landscaping, driveways need to be done, not to mention a newer car will be needed at some stage.  Would it be a better investment to just complete that work with the house rather than doing it piecemeal over the next number of years.


----------



## aristotle (2 Sep 2010)

Its hard to give you suggestions without knowing more e.g. your attitude to risk, how much savings you already have, pension, other investments, do you still own some other property, plans for having a family (e.g. might determine if you need funds for college) etc etc.

Personally I would not invest into property if you are thinking there is some sort of second property boom on the horizon.


----------



## Green (2 Sep 2010)

Kai said:


> i know little about property markets in general but from reading the papers *there doesn't seem to be much faith in the housing market returning anytime soon to the levels* it was once at.


 
I would agree with you but you should check out property pin link below for more discussion on this item..

www.thepropertypin.com


----------

